# The Rooster



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

A farmer decided he wanted to go to town 
And see a movie.

The ticket agent asked, "sir, what's that 
On your shoulder?"

The old farmer said, 
"that's my pet rooster chuck.
Wherever i go, chuck goes."

"i'm sorry sir," said the ticket agent 
"we can't allow animals in the theater."

the old farmer went around the corner
And stuffed chuck down his overalls.
Then he returned to the booth,

Bought a ticket, and entered the theater.

He sat down next to
Two old widows
Named mildred and marge.

The movie started
And the rooster began to squirm. . .
The old farmer 
unbuttoned his fly so
Chuck could stick his head out
And watch the movie.

"marge," whispered mildred.

"what?" said marge.

"i think the guy next to me
Is a pervert."

"what makes you think so?" asked marge?

"he undid his pants and
He has his thing out", whispered mildred.

"well, don't worry about it", said marge..
"at our age we've seen 'em all"

"i thought so too", said mildred,
"but this one's
Eatin' my popcorn...!


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## sallyday10 (May 22, 2012)

Quality!


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

:lol:


----------

